# My girlies :)



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

An introduction to my girls. I'll probably update periodically like a blog too. But for now, just intros 

First off is Nutmeg, AKA Meg, Meggy, Megamuffin, Megatron.
My fiance calls her Megamuffin by day and Megatron by night 
She's 3 and a half and definitely my heart rat. I'm praying she's going to outlive me because I just love her so much. She's so affectionate and sweet. She hasn't got a single aggressive bone in her body and all she wants in life is a nice cuddle.
When I go in the rat room, she's first up at the cage door (well the first to make a move anyway since she's a bit slower than the babies now!) and if you put your hand near her she just climbs in and walks up your arm or waits to be lifted out.
I usually get her out in the evenings just to cuddle whilst we watch a film or something. The other rats are too active to concentrate on the film but Meggy nestles in my neck and has a little nap there. She's so cute!

She seriously is a super rat: she's been through everything. URIs, lice, ear infection, HED and most recently, she had to have surgery as I found her with a hole in her stomach that went all the way through her abdomen : We suspect she chewed a tumour out. But even at the ripe old age of 3 and a half, the vet nurse said she made a perfect recovery, and of course she charmed all the nurses whilst she was there; they all said what a sweetie she was 

Anyway, enough gushing, here's Meg:

Just before surgery


































Next up is Star Anise. More commonly known as Annie, AKA Anakin.

Annie is a Roan! She's about 5 months old and has the biggest personality I've ever seen in a rat. She's such a rascal! She's got this funny little monkey face, and even when she's been naughty I can't tell her off because she just looks at me with this face









She's got a podgy little tummy which I just have to poke through the bars and then she folds up in half and gives me another funny look. She's a massive popcorner and a sneaky rat. If the cage door is open you have to watch her. I often closed the door, gone about my business and then found her peering at me from the top of the cage. She also loves dragging my fingers into the cage


























As a baby (in the carrier, that's not their regular home!)









Harley Quinn- more commonly known as Harley, AKA Harls

Harley is Annie's sister. She's also about 5 months and is an American Blue.
She's a sweet and shy little thing. She took a long time to get socialised- spending the whole of her first day home in her box, not wanting to come out and see her new house 
But now she's friendly and she's becoming quite licky.

Recently, a member on another forum suggested I make her a Harley Quinn costume (from Batman) which she didn't exactly take to, but she allowed me to rest it on her whilst she had a lay down









































Lilly and Lola

I shall do these two together since I don't have many photos of them yet. I'm trying not to undo the trust training by shoving cameras in their faces constantly 

Lilly and Lola are my first pair of rescues. Put up for adoption because at 5 months they are too old to buy 
Lilly is a PEW and Lola a Himalayan.

During their first 5 months in this world I don't think they were handled much. Both were very timid, and Lola had some serious aggression issues. She ripped a chunk out of Clove, asserted her dominance and was a bad biter.
I have been working with them diligently and they've made some great improvements. Lola hasn't bitten me for 3 weeks now, and only has minor scraps with the others.(Just normal squabbles, no blood)
Lola and Lilly will both now come to the cage door- Lola is tentative but will climb into your hand. Lilly stills shies away, and I think she will always be a shy rat, but she's very sweet.
Lola is a massive food stasher and litter kicker. Her and Annie team up to cause havoc and seem set on ruining anything nice I make for them 
Lola









Lilly



































Until last week I had 6 ratties. Clove was 3 years old and died peacefully curled up in her favourite hammock, surrounded by her fleece bankets that she loved so much. She is the additional rat that you see in these photos of them together

Clove:









Together

















Making a mess









Their cage (A Marchioro Tom 82 stacked on top of a Ferplast Furet XL)


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

aww such precious little girls!


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

awww, I adore that first picture! Well saying that I love all the pictures! I love rats, I'd have some if my mum wasn't scared of them.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are gorgeous, such lovely pics aswell. I love the ones of them all curled up asleep :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are all so beautiful, and they look like they have the best life with you! That cage is fabulous!!!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

aww! Great pics!:biggrin:


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww, what adorable ratties. I LOVE rats, they are such gorgeous furries!

Love the ratty pile pictures!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a general update really because I've had some time off and got some pics of the girls.

I made them a snuggle sack a while ago which was destroyed in a day. It was strapped down but Clove chewed through it and dragged it into the house, as she did with anything she could find bless her.
Well now she's not here I decided to have another go. Plus, I can now make them reversible, so I wanted to make a nice pink and purple one, which I did. Here's Meggy modelling it for us beautifully. (If only rat modelling was a profession!)










I'm annoyed the lighting wasn't better in these because they would've been beautiful

















I finally got some more photos of Lilly

















More of Meg really









Harley being cute again

















Annie being a freako (I actually don't even know what she's doing here)

















And Annie decided to be the Godfather or something.









She's such a card.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

what a beautiful group of ratties :thumbup: they all look so sweet, I love the pic of Annie looks like she's smiling for the camera haha


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous girlies!! 

You can see how cheeky they are x


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to apologise in advance as this is going to be so disorganised. I'm bawling my eyes out so I can barely even see the screen.

Tonight I came home and went straight up to see the girls. Usually Meggy's the first one to make an appearance but she didn't come out. We spent ages checking all of the hammocks and tubes and found her huddled up in a ball in a pocket. I've never seen anything so sad in my life. She was so thin, barely moving and just staring at me as if she knew it was the end.

I got her out and just cuddled her for the last hour of her life. I can't say she passed completely peacefully, it was a really horrible thing to watch and by the end I was almost glad she was gone so she didn't have to suffer anymore.

I've never loved an animal as much as I love her. She always showed so much affection- not only to me but even to strangers. She loved curling up and napping on my shoulder as I watched a film. Or cuddling up to me when I was ill. Not just to humans either- she loved all of the rats that have come and go in her time and never showed any aggression to any of them.

As she was passing I kept saying it's not Meggy, it's not Meg. The Meg I knew was so full of life- even at 3 and a half years of age she was bouncing around the cage and keeping up with the little ones.

I honestly thought she was going to live forever. I'd already started making plans for her fourth birthday.
As I got her from a pet shop I don't know the exact date she was born, but I like to think it was on the 13th July 2008- mine and my fiance's first date.

She really was a special rat- there has never been and will never be another rat like her. If anyone ever had any doubts about rats she was the one to win their hearts. She certainly won mine.


















































This is how I remember her- young,black,healthy and still affectionate

























She was an impressive boggler
Nutmeg :: DSCF0918.mp4 video by xxmalteserxx - Photobucket

Meg, I love you so much, Rest In Peace :heart:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

So sorry about little Meg  one of the most heart-breaking moments is when you have to hold one of your little ones in your arms when they're slipping away (((hug))))

Rest In Peace Meg xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss
Sleep tight Meggy xxxx


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG I am in love they are so cute....xx
seeing your post reminded me to have a look at your site... Been distracted with a new arrival xxxxxx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww!!! You take such good care of them. I know Meg must have had a brilliant life with you as the rest currently are too.


----------



## lexiloo (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, so sorry for your loss. Meg was a gorgeous little girl. I can't imagine what you're feeling right now. I wish you the best in your time of grieving! 

On a lighter note, you've got some beautiful babies to keep you company and keep Meg's memory alive. They're all just adorable.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

So it's been mega-freezing here and the girls have been looking a bit puffy since they're so cold. So I made them a cuddle cup with a bit on the bottom for one of those heat pads to go in. So far the girls have loved being a bit warmer but it's a shame it's too heavy to hang up since they like to sleep up really high. :-\

Anyway, Harley loves it, and I got some cute photos of her in it. Unfortunately they're through the bars since the cup's right at the back of the cage, but she looks cute all the same!










Warming her feetsies


















This could've been the perfect yawn pic!









Other than that, Molly's settled in well. Her and Annie have taken to sleeping together and she's taught Molly how to climb


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo a cuddle cup what a good idea


----------

